# Riding/racing in Houston



## robmac (Dec 7, 2009)

I may be moving to Houston in the fall and I was wondering what the riding and racing scene is like there. I imagine it is very difficult to ride in the city but I know that people do it. Does anyone have experience riding in Houston? Are there many races nearby? How difficult is it to train?


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't pay much attention to racing, but the local shops can give you info on that. 
There are tons of group rides all over Houston. Many popular spots are out in Katy (West of Houston), Memorial Park has a small route, plenty of riding in the Clear Lake area (South, Southeast)


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

The texas racing season is in full swing - http://txbra.org/home/index.asp
Weeknight crits in Houston starting in May thru August
some 6 weekends or so of local racing spreadout thru the season but a lot more in Austin/San Antonio - 3 hours and Dallas/Fort worth 4-5 hours away. Lots of people travel to the races so hitching rides is easy. 
Lots of teams spread out on all but the northeast side
weekend rides of all skill levels W, SW and NW of town 
Where are you going to be living or working and I can give you more.


----------



## orlowskij (Aug 5, 2012)

Bump. Anybody have more details on races around Houston? I've got the itch to start competing in something again, I'm looking for road races (or MTB, or CX in the fall) near town. The only thing that I've found advertised in Houston is the Grand Crit. I've checked the txbra site without any luck.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

The TXBRA.ORG site is currently being updated, thus the Monthly Event calendar wont be available for a few days so I can point you to direct links events, but for Houston events:
Bear Creek Spring Criterium Series
Houston Grand Criterium
Hans Schneider Cycles Summer Criterium Series

Events near Houston:
Fayetteville Stage Race
Cold Springs Road Race


----------

